# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  How to print maps across multiple sheets

## pyrandon

Here's a program recommended by our friend Butch Curry over at Zombie Nirvana Games recently posted over at his website (www.zombienirvana.com): 




> 6 October, 2007 (13:10) | Software | By: Butch
> 
> I got an email last night from a viewer who has a large map. He wanted to print it across multiple sheets of paper rather than shrinking it down to a single sheet, and asked if there was an easy way to do this in Photoshop.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, if there is one, I dont know what it is and my Googling couldnt turn one up. What I DID find, though, was a rather nifty little program called PosteRazor (http://posterazor.sourceforge.net/).  It takes an image and based on your choices (how many pages to split it into, how big a blank border your printer will create, how much and where to overlap the sheets, etc.) divides it up into a multi-page PDF. Just print the PDF, trim off the borders, and put it together!
> 
> Its free, open source, and available for Windows, OSX, and Linux. Its also a very small program (the biggest of the three versions is less than 1 MB) and very fast. I tried it out this morning and it works like a charm; its definitely worth a look!

----------


## RPMiller

Cool find. For myself though I would probably go to someone like Gamerprinter and just have them print it to a large format, but this is definitely an economical and 'at home' process. Thanks for the link!

----------


## RobA

If you use windows, just use the built in paint program!

By default, printing will use the image DPI and span the picture across as many pages as needed, automatically!

-Rob A>

----------


## Naryt

> If you use windows, just use the built in paint program!
> 
> By default, printing will use the image DPI and span the picture across as many pages as needed, automatically!
> 
> -Rob A>


Didn't know that.

What I've done in the past is use Acrobat (not Acrobat Reader) to load the image.  Then I just tile the image using a 1/4" overlap.  Trim the interior whitespace, use the overlap to properly align the sheets, apply clear tape and presto!

Now I'll have to give both Paint and PosteRazor a try.

*Update*
Let me just say that PosteRazor is my new map slicer and dicer!  Exceptionally easy to use, free, cross-platform and free...oh, did I say that already?

----------


## Robbie

I bet this program woudl be great for creating maps viewable by a tile server such as google maps api....mmmm...

----------


## Redrobes

Cheers thanks thats a good link. But I still think PosteRazor is a good bet and its free:

http://posterazor.sourceforge.net/

When I used it, it worked like a charm but by all means use what works out for you.

----------


## ravells

Moved to the 'How do I' section.

----------


## Hydeyulse

Thank you for*your posts!*Very interesting!

----------

